# Ricotta in Tomato Sauce



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a nice starter or can be added as an appy at Christmas or any holiday. use a  bowl shallow is best, Take 8 plum tomatoes,peel,seed and finely chop them. add them to 4 Tab. evoo,salt,and pinch of red pepper flakes or more if you like HOT!!! Bring to a simmer then after tomatoes are softened remove from heat add 3 torn basil leaves whisk the 1 cup of ricotta last 3 torn leaves of basil  and add some more salt and pepper. put tomato sauce in a small platter with sides,  In  a bowl,using an ice cream scoop make the ricotta into balls and place them on top of the sauce. Sprinkle with torn basil and chopped parsley and parm.Dig in with soft Italian bread. 
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

This sounds really tasty, thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> This sounds really tasty, thanks Kades


 Welcome Kylie. Hope you like it.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

We sure will


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 30, 2012)

Back to the store...need ricotta.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 30, 2012)

OH MAN. To the market first thing in the morning. 
Thanks Kadesma!!! 
(gonna make bread)


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to the store...need ricotta.


 


Chef Maloney said:


> OH MAN. To the market first thing in the morning.
> Thanks Kadesma!!!
> (gonna make bread)


 Oh boy I've done it again. Hope you both love it.
kades (ma)


----------

